# People who slow down on the Slip Road



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Tossers !! The lot of them [smiley=furious3.gif]

You start following someone down one of those single lane slip roads - you get near the motorway merge bit and they start braking.....arrrggghhhhh [smiley=rifle.gif]

Sometimes I just want to ram them and shove them onto the motorway. Most of them don't even check their mirrors until last minute and then think..Oh F%^K  ,


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

cunts - get that every morning as i join the dual carriageway - then when they do pull out - no fucking speed :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Agreed!!! Twats!!!!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

If you think that's bad just spare a thought for the poor sod driving down the inside lane on the motorway when twat features, having slowed right down, then meanders out onto the motorway in front of them ............... hopefully there is no-one in the middle lane but, if there is .............. aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> hopefully there is no-one in the middle lane but, if there is ..............


sorry but anyone stupid enough to be in the inside lane when there is an approaching sliproad, and the middle lane is free, deserves as big a kick in the bollocks as Mr "I slow down on the sliproad" does.....

Its far easier to merge into an empty lane, so why the fuck don't some people pull out to the middle, thus avoiding any potential problems.....?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> sorry but anyone stupid enough to be in the inside lane when there is an approaching sliproad, and the middle lane is free, deserves as big a kick in the bollocks as Mr "I slow down on the sliproad" does.....


That's the whole point. If you're driving down the inside lane and being overtaken by a stream of cars as you approach a junction there isn't much you can do unless you inconvenience the cars in the middle lane. If matey-boy (or girl) achieved motorway speed before entering the inside lane then the effect would be negligible, or at least not so bloody inconvenient!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> That's the whole point. If you're driving down the inside lane and being overtaken by a stream of cars as you approach a junction there isn't much you can do unless you inconvenience the cars in the middle lane. If matey-boy (or girl) achieved motorway speed before entering the inside lane then the effect would be negligible, or at least not so bloody inconvenient!


Well said. Why can't people accelerate to 70?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Well said. Why can't people accelerate to 70?


Because there is usually some dimwitted oxygen thief in his 1.1 Metro going 50mph in the inside lane, refusing the move to the middle to let you out.....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Because there is usually some dimwitted oxygen thief in his 1.1 Metro going 50mph in the inside lane, refusing the move to the middle to let you out.....


eh? what's your point?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

quite simply, if you accelerate to 70mph down a slip road, you are (where I live) quite likely to run straight into the back of Grandad in his Metrol as soon as you join the dual carriageway as he potters along at 50mph (or into the side of him)....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

But it's easier to get from 70 down to 50 than from 50 up to 70.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

JampoTT,

Try reading rule 233 of the Highway Code.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What does it say?


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

it says anyone who can quote the highway code needs to get out more :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> quite simply, if you accelerate to 70mph down a slip road, you are (where I live) quite likely to run straight into the back of Grandad in his Metrol as soon as you join the dual carriageway as he potters along at 50mph (or into the side of him)....


Ah. The Metro Patrol. I see them most weeks. But they are out to get you. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

In this type of circumstance try the 'Horn-approach'.

Simply drive down the slip road as you usually would - 70/80mph holding the horn down and then you can enter the motorway safely and without obstruction.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Because there is usually some dimwitted oxygen thief in his 1.1 Metro going 50mph in the inside lane, refusing the move to the middle to let you out.....


What the hell are they doing on the inside lane anyway!!! Don't they know that it is their destiny to spend eternity in the Middle Lane Owners Club and that way buggering up the motorway for everyone?????


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Come on then guy. What does rule 233 say? (Not got one handy)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I normally join motorways at 100 mph! It is safer to just go straight to the fast lane as high speed that wait for slow cars in the left lane to move faster.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

and then the hat wearing fuckwit pulls onto the m-way at 50 without looking causing the juggernaut level with him to serve all over the other 2 lanes nearly taking out 20 cars while the carries on in blissfull ignorance...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In this type of circumstance try the 'Horn-approach'.
> 
> Simply drive down the slip road as you usually would - 70/80mph holding the horn down and then you can enter the motorway safely and without obstruction.


I have yet to Get The Horn when joining a motorway. Fnnr etc Â


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I have yet to Get The Horn when joining a motorway. Fnnr etc Â


Try entering a motorway rather than joining it


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: JampoTT Posted on: Apr 11th, 2003, 1:35am
> What does it say?
> Posted by: proeliator2001 Posted on: Apr 11th, 2003, 2:01am
> it says anyone who can quote the highway code needs to get out more





> Posted by: phil Posted on: Apr 11th, 2003, 9:37am
> Come on then guy. What does rule 233 say? (Not got one handy)


It says that anyone who is driving should learn about the Highway Code. (Well it doesn't really, it mentions the normal, lawful way to drive when joining a Motorway.) Get of your bums - hurtle down the slip road and go buy one. 
It will provide hours and hours of good reading and might just teach you a little about driving on roads.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Problem is, we all live in the real world where rules are bent and often broken. Whilst that is no excuse to do it yourself, if some people suddenly started driving exactly to the letter of the law (or highway code) i honestly think a lot more accidents would result - the best way to drive is to chuck that rule book away and go get experiance out in the real world - you can read for 20 years and still not know how to anticipate an accident!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have never read the Highway code in my life!

I passed my driving test in Greece and altough I now have an English license, I never touched this silly book of rules!!

I use common sense most of the time.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You mean you drive like a Greek too vlastan? I'll keep out your way.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Look at his taste in interiors ! Would you buy a used house from Vlastan ?
I agree with him though, join the Motorway at 95 and head far right asap. Says a man who does the M25 every morning - I wish!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: proeliator2001 Posted on: Apr 12th, 2003, 3:23pm
> Problem is, we all live in the real world where rules are bent and often broken. Whilst that is no excuse to do it yourself, if some people suddenly started driving exactly to the letter of the law (or highway code) i honestly think a lot more accidents would result - the best way to drive is to chuck that rule book away and go get experiance out in the real world - you can read for 20 years and still not know how to anticipate an accident!


Whilst this may be one of the lamebrain excuses for piss poor driving - (along with the who cares a vlastan about the rules anyway) - it just does not hold water. If people drove by the rules instead of thinking they are allowed to break the little ones because it suits them, it leads to anarchy. 
Even long dead Hitler was a little rule breaker at one time and look what that led to.
Combine the theory and practise so you know what you should be doing; learning by experience is fine until the experience leads to death. Then you're too late to learn the rules.


----------

